# May Photo Contest Theme Is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*A perfect day for a swim*
picked by MacyGSD​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*


Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Saturday, May 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run May 27th - May 31st.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

**** picture removed - Maximum image size is 800 x 600 ****


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

...


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

*** picture removed - rule #7 No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them. ***


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

.......


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

...


----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)

**** picture removed - Maximum image size is 800 x 600 ****


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Avmo (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

*...*

**** picture removed - Maximum image size is 800 x 600 ****


----------



## susan.msp (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

*** picture removed - rule #7 No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them. ***


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## ShepStyle (May 9, 2012)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

*...*


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

*...*

...


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

*** picture removed - rule #7 No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them. ***


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## the_butcher (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)




----------



## moodii (May 24, 2012)

**** picture removed - Maximum image size is 800 x 600 ****​


----------



## moodii (May 24, 2012)




----------

